# SWOCC Catfish Tourney at Caesar's Creek Sat July 7th 7p - 2a



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

The ramp we will be using for SWOCC Caesars creek is North Pool Boat Ramp. https://goo.gl/maps/42TiD8JgoWJ2 Caesars Creek North Pool Boat Ramp
Waynesville, OH 45068 We launch at 7pm try to get there eqarly so you have some spare time if you get lost.

$60 entry per boat 1, 2 or 3ppl per boat


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

How did it go? I'm interested in the results. I have the impression that CC is under fished for catfish. We had an ODNR boat pull up beside us last year asking our opinion of them stocking blue catfish.

When we put in last Mon. around 6A, we talked with a boat taking out. They had fished the night for catfish but no luck.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I think winning team had a little over 40 pounds and big fish was a 12 pounder. They are supposed to put blue cats in this fall so that will create another great fishing opportunity at CC.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

do ya tournament guys mind me asking ya a few questions about how ya approach fishing Ceasars
for catfish? I fished it alot for crappie and a couple times for cats and never did any good on the catfish
Since Ceasars is so deep do ya fish the deep waters (105') ?
If ya dont what would probly be the deepest ya would fish?
Do ya try and target Flats or Places where the creeks run in?
Do ya Troll or Anchor down?
Do ya guys fish the banks or out in the open lake?
Not wanting any locations or secrets from ya guys just curious how Pros would approach a deep lake like ceasars


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Caught one about 3 lbs on a rattle trap one day. Surprised me. Must have run it passed his mouth.


----------

